
Show HN: Who wants to be hired in a new avatar - milanspeaks
Hello all,<p>I saw that many people have lost their job due to the current economic situation and I have seen many people posting status and updates on Twitter, Reddit and LinkedIn about their job search struggle. Even on who wants to be hired thread on HN, I saw more than 300 people seeking jobs.<p>I have been thinking very hard on how I can possibly help them find a job.<p>So I thought of building a platform where profiles of few randomly selected job seekers (2-10) is featured daily to help them find the job quickly.<p>My mission is to help 3000+ people find a job in 2020.<p>Here&#x27;s the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jobroz.com.
======
newsbinator
Good idea. It might be helpful to offer a contact form or some way to contact
these folks, outside of LinkedIn or their social media.

~~~
milanspeaks
When clicked on hire button, it reveals user's email address to contact.

------
sbx25
do you have people using the site

~~~
milanspeaks
Just launched it yesterday.

